# cuando las escuchas tienes ganas de bailar



## azulero

hallo!
Estoy hablando de un grupo de musica y que decir:''sus canciones son muy alegres,y cuando las escuchas tienes ganas de bailar.''
¿Se puede decir ''die Lieder sind sehr glücklich, und wann du die hören,du hast lust zu tanzen.''?

¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

azulero said:


> hallo!
> Estoy hablando de un grupo de musica y que decir:''sus canciones son muy alegres,y cuando las escuchas tienes ganas de bailar.''
> ¿Se puede decir ''die Lieder sind sehr glücklich, und wann du die hören,du hast lust zu tanzen.''?
> 
> ¡muchas gracias!


 

Creo que debes usar "wenn" en lugar de "wann."  Tambien tienes que escribir "hast du Lust, zu tanzen" pero tal vez se pueda usar "bekommst du Lust, zu tanzen."  

Mi correción:

und wenn du sie hören, hast du Lust, zu tanzen.


----------



## elroy

Meyer Wolfsheim said:


> Creo que debes usar "wenn" en lugar de "wann."  Tambien tienes que escribir "hast du Lust, zu tanzen" pero tal vez se pueda usar "bekommst du Lust, zu tanzen."


 Sí, incluso creo que suena mejor con "bekommst". Y yo usaría "dann": "dann bekommst du Lust..."

Otra corrección:

und wenn du sie hörst, hast du Lust, zu tanzen.


----------



## basstime

¿Se puede decir ''die Lieder sind sehr glücklich, und wann du die  hören,du hast lust zu tanzen.''?

Hola, para mi sería: "die Lieder sind sehr fröhlich und wenn Du sie hörst bekommst du Lust zu tanzen."


----------



## dasuet

"fröhlich" es muy mejor en este frase. Puedes usar la palabra "glücklich" para ser humanos o tal vez para los animales pero es corecto decir "ein fröhlicher Mensch"


----------



## azulero

danke schön!
ich bin jetzt aber glücklich


----------

